# gas prices will not stop me from hunting???



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

man hoe bout those gas prices? every year me and my buddies go to southern ill for opening day of duck season and its gonna cost us so much more than last year. its all ready costing me and the season hasent even begun yet. driving trying to find em, scouting my fields, wastin gas.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

They wouldn't stop me no matter what, even though I drive a truck that gets 15 mpg on a good day. Just so happens my sister has a hybrid that gets 50 mpg...I feel stupid driving the thing but it will save me a lot of money on those scouting runs.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It might make me take a car scouting so its cheaper on gas then take the truck out hunting, otherwise i don't think it will slow me down.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

my truck gets 21 mpg, i guess i am kinda lucky.

mark


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

my truck is at best around 15, and i drive in around waaay too much looking for geese, it of course doesnt stop me, but it is hard on the checking account. 80 bucks in the last three days. wish i had a car, but the truck is all i got, i gotta tune it up a little, see if i cant improve that 15.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

It's going to be a pricey season for sure! The nearest sport I've got is 45 minutes away. At only 15 mpg's and with a 26 gallon tank it gets really pricey.
Hey, greenheadhunter where ya hunt in my neck of the woods?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Of course it's going to affect you...Unless you are Bill Gates or Donald Trump...It costs me $70 plus to fill up my tank in my Silverado...I get 18 or so on the highway and my nearest spots are 35-50 miles away. You're going to have get more guys together in one vehical to make it more cost effective, which in my case means fewer decoys, probably scout less...Or you will have to make fewer trips...unless you have really deeeeeep pockets. It really sucks and it's depressing to say the least!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It sucks :******: , a lot less scouting for this dude.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I get 17-18 on my pickup....will be scouting with my Honda Civic....38-40 mpg.But with all the decoys and a dog....will have to use the pickup to actually hunt.The good thing is that I don't have to go far to find birds except for pheasants.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I heard it's going to be pushing $3 a gallon by this weekend. :eyeroll:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

i worked an extra job this summer to pay for hunting...as soon as that money is gone i dont know what ill do.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

They are talking 3+ a gallon this afternoon in Nebraska. Reports in Lincoln were 2.92 already.  Talk about throw salt on a wound. Thanks mother nature.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

It hit $2.83/gal this afternoon in Grand Forks and there is no sign of relief. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I get 27 mpg on the Monte, it gets the scouting job done nicely. If I had to I could fit a couple finishers and about 5 doz silhouettes in there too. I'll strap the geese to the hood!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I filled up at $2.89 for regular. M&H had cars backed up in every direction because they're still at $2.59. Is this the beginning of the end? It looks like gas is going to go well above the $3 mark and god only knows how long our economy can go on with it that high. :eyeroll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I just filled up at 2.59 in South Fargo.....talked to the bulk guy who was filling the tanks..he said at 6:00pm tonight the price WILL BE going up .43/gallon.......$3.00/gallon gas, here we go! Old Ed Schultz is saying $4.00 - $5.00 by the end of the year. If only I still had that mini bike that got 50 miles to the gallon.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

FH 
I would pay a lot of money to see you and Dan goin down the road on a mini bike!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

The way I look at it is that gas is only .40 to .50 higher than last year, so a 20 gallon tank only costs $8/$10 more. Won't stop us from making the 9 hour trip to hunt. I'm dumb enough to pay $1.50 for a bottle of water, so go figure.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

$2.99 up and down Hiway 10 from Brainerd to St. Cloud.


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

3.24 at valley dairy in GF....that hurts


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

As of last August (2004) the prices have doubled. -They were $1.52, which shoots that whole $8 to $10 more per tank idea in the butt.

The rising costs will affect my fall in some shape or form. :eyeroll:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Our price's down here go up every hour Last check it was $3.29. Can't wait to see what it is in the AM. I have been riding my Harley as much as possable It gets 40 mpg over my Dodge at 15 mpg. But I'm still going to make the 1833 mile drive up to ya'll great state in Mid Oct. Looked at a plane ticket it was almost $500 to Jamestown. If only 2 of us make the drive it should be about $350 each in gas I HOPE.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

2.99$ here in southern mn


----------



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

My group will have about 3 trucks and I calculate the difference between last year at the $3/Gal level a $90 increase per person (not bad at all)
$4/ gal level yields a $150 increase per person (Not bad either, less drinks at the bar)
$5/gal level yields a $210 increase per person (Getting there but again less beer and pull tabs, or maybe hit a winner or 2)

All in all for a "trip" these dollars are immaterial. Lett'r Rip....


----------

